
I wrote the book on user-friendly design. What I see today horrifies me - zdw
https://www.fastcompany.com/90338379/i-wrote-the-book-on-user-friendly-design-what-i-see-today-horrifies-me
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19862536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19862536).

